# Redmine: How to setup and get it running in NGINX?



## Relictrix (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi,

I installed www/redmine but cannot get it up and running in NGINX. The documentation that I found on this forum is quite outdated.

I am using FreeBSD 12.0.

Can somebody help me out?

Best Regards,

R


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 25, 2019)

Questions about set up problems are useless without showing what you have done. You shouldn't be using this forum as documentation either as it is not documentation but a forum.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2019)

Relictrix said:


> The documentation that I found on this forum is quite outdated.


Which one and why do you think it's outdated?


----------



## Relictrix (Jan 27, 2019)

I was referring to this thread:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/howto-redmine-nginx-passenger-postgresql.41256/#post-287868

Unless you got other sources or information, I tried the steps in above link but many packages don't exist anymore that are mentioned there. I cannot get passenger_root command running etc, to be honest my setup now is really not working or useful. It's mainly the application redmine part that is not working the webserver and redmine, not the postgres part.

That's why i come up with a high level question , how to start, who can help me.

I tried gitlab for example and that's very clear, very well documented.

Best regards,

R


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2019)

Relictrix said:


> Unless you got other sources or information, I tried the steps in above link but many packages don't exist anymore that are mentioned there.


The only package I see is outdated is PostgreSQL 9.0. Use 9.5 instead. Everything else should still be usable.


----------



## Relictrix (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi,

For example in this step:
When the rubygem-rails port is built, make sure that FastCGI backend and Passenger backend are checked.

Which is according to you the rubygem-rails port? 

I install everything from ports, not using pkg.

Best Regards,

R


----------



## Relictrix (Jan 28, 2019)

When using this i get a lot of deprecation errors:
portmaster -ydb --no-confirm www/rubygem-rails5


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2019)

Post the exact errors, www/rubygem-rails5 works perfectly fine for me. Note that www/redmine has a dependency on www/rubygem-rails4, not www/rubygem-rails5.


----------



## Relictrix (Jan 28, 2019)

Issue rubygem-rails5 is solved by installing rubygem-rails50, like you say might not work but I need the rubygem-rails50 for gitlab-ce.

The main issue i have when starting nginx is :
passenger_root not found

I don't have a clue to what it is related because the www/rubygem-passenger builded succesfully.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2019)

Never used Passenger with NGINX, only Apache. With Apache you actually have to load the passenger module, I suspect you have to do the same with NGINX. Failing to load the module on Apache would present the exact same error message.


----------



## Relictrix (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi,

Ok solved:
#add in top lines as one of the first commands
load_module /usr/local/libexec/nginx/ngx_http_passenger_module.so;

Like you mentioned the module should be loaded first, same principal for NGINX as for Apache.

I will update this thread if my Redmine starts.

Thanks for your help


----------

